# Sandusky Bay Water Temps- FYI



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Water temps Wed./28th

Battery Park - 54.7*
Shoreline Park- 53*
Sandusky Boat Ramp- 54*


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it just me, or is the bite not on yet? I haven`t caught one crappie yet this year! I think I`m losing my touch!!!


----------

